# Battery master - where does the red wire go??



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi 
I have recently replaced a fuse in my Eletroblock 101 (Hymer B654 2006) but whilst doing so inadvertently, disconnected the red wire from The electroblock going to my battery master!

The battery master is stuck onto the side of the solar charge regulator, with a red, black and brown wire coming out from it. 

The red wire has a bullet style crimp on the end, and I think it was pushed into a spare socket somewhere on the electroblock.

I don't want to connect it up wrong, and Vanbitz who fitted it are on annual shutdown. Can anyone tell me where the red wire should go, I have plenty of spare sockets and 1 spare wire....!!

I have a photo, but I am on an iPad, if anyone can tell me how to attach it, I can add that if it will help. 

Thanks In advance!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

If you wait an hour or so, I can nip into the van and have a look where ours goes.

Colin

[EDIT - son has been out and had a look - the red wire disappears under the Elektroblok (in our case, an EL 255) into a hard-to-get-at area where many terminations are made. Sorry a big dismantle job for us so can't help]

[EDIT number 2 - see http://www.outdoorbits.com/Brochures/Battery_Master_Customer_instructions.pdf where full instructions are given. If you can see where any +12v feed from the leisure battery is terminated, then that is where your red wired goes.]


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for looking Colin. 
I'll have another look tonight, but if I remember there were lots of connections, nothing obvious to me. 
Jim


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Stick it in pin no.2 of the additional charger socket BL7 (unused) Should be the lower of the two pins but check with a voltmeter.
Please use the THANK tab if that satisfies your need :wink:


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, will try that pin. 

If its wrong, will it cause any issues? (sorry sure you're right techno, just being cautious!) 

Thanks


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Only if you put it on the negative. You must use a voltmeter to prove the positive connection. It goes direct to the leisure battery as it is the point of connection for an external battery charger.
Connect the meter leads until it shows a plus rather than a minus voltage and then the red lead is the positive where you'll reconnect the red wire from your battery master.
http://www.vodeg.nl/webshop/pages/_imagesCMS/Schaudt_EBL_101C_BA_EN.pdf

See final page (16) diagram
BL7 , follow terminal 2 line via 20 amp fuse to living area battery


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Great thanks techno. 

Should I put the black wire from the battery master to the negative side of BL7 then? Currently the black is in BL5, only wire on there. 
Thanks

Jim


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The negative is all common so matters not but yes you could. However no point in disturbing a known working connection


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Alternatively if you'd prefer to leave your external charger terminals free you can piggy back the fuse for aforesaid "Zusatz Ladergerat"
with
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-Add-Cir...Technology&hash=item27bf1644ed#ht_1734wt_1393


----------



## Jimmad (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi Techno

All sorted, I used the charging socket as suggested and now back to normal, thanks!

I do wonder though if I need the battery master, my solar panel charges both engine and leisure batteries without the battery master connected. With the battery master only the leisure gets charged ( I suppose when fully charged passes extrs back to the engine battery)... Just a thought!


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Jimmad said:


> Hi Techno
> 
> All sorted, I used the charging socket as suggested and now back to normal, thanks!
> 
> I do wonder though if I need the battery master, my solar panel charges both engine and leisure batteries without the battery master connected. With the battery master only the leisure gets charged ( I suppose when fully charged passes extrs back to the engine battery)... Just a thought!


The Battery Master will also help share the load by keeping the Engine Battery topped up from the Leisure Battery when there is no solar activity *or* mains hook up.
Soundman


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jimmad said:


> I do wonder though if I need the battery master, my solar panel charges both engine and leisure batteries without the battery master connected. With the battery master only the leisure gets charged ( I suppose when fully charged passes extrs back to the engine battery)... Just a thought!


Hi Jimmad

I know nothing about your system, but it may be worth mentioning that Messrs Sargent say that a Battery Master should NOT be used if a solar panel is wired into their PSUs, which have an inbuilt regulator.

Apparently they "fight" each other and neither works properly. _(An unscientific statement to say the least  but you get the message.)_

No idea if yours is similar, but it might be worth checking.

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's not Sargent Dave it's an electrobloc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> It's not a sergent Dave it's an electrobloc.


I know Andy. That's why I said I know nothing about his system. :wink:

I doubt if it has a similar feature, but worth a mention in case it does, eh?

Dave


----------

